# I want to be prescribed Xanax, but i'm only 15 years old



## burgerdistraction (Jul 30, 2013)

Ever since kindergarten, and going through the verbally abusive bullying from my peers in the elementary and middle school days, i've just gotten sick of it. 

Now i'm in high school, a freshman and it's not as bad as my past years though some people still ask me the offending question of why i am so quiet (rarely) but overall i am still cursed with this disorder. I stopped hanging out with my friends because i felt uncomfortable around them and that's how bad it is.

It's ruining my life, i am so sick of this bull****. I beg my mom to take me to a doctor but she doesn't want to because shes been through tons of prescription drugs in her life and she doesn't want me to feel the horrible withdrawals. The addictive personality comes from both parts of my family. I understand she doesn't want me to feel like s***, but what if they actually do help? I mean you never know.

I live in Arizona, so i don't know if doctor's prescribe benzo's to minors over here. I want it so bad because i heard it helps your anxiety. I would hate to be prescribed an anti-depressant because none of them probably don't even know. I need a strong drug like benzos to keep me together and make me more talkative.

Also, how can i convince my mom to take me to the doctor? I need help.


----------



## 666illuminati (Nov 26, 2013)

burgerdistraction said:


> Ever since kindergarten, and going through the verbally abusive bullying from my peers in the elementary and middle school days, i've just gotten sick of it.
> 
> Now i'm in high school, a freshman and it's not as bad as my past years though some people still ask me the offending question of why i am so quiet (rarely) but overall i am still cursed with this disorder. I stopped hanging out with my friends because i felt uncomfortable around them and that's how bad it is.
> 
> ...


I'm 16 and antidepressants helped me out a ton from 12-15 but I've been having awful social anxiety/phobia lately for some reason. Honestly I really don't recommend getting on SSRIs and other antidepressants because who knows what the pharmaceutical companies keep from the public on terms of long term brain damage and whatnot, especially on developing brains. On terms of benzos, When I took them they made me want to talk even less, but helped me become less anxious and subdued. How's your grades and ADD? Stimulants like adderall sometimes make people come out of their shell and that could help convince your mom to get you in to a psychiatrist (Better grades.) If addictive personality runs in your family it could very well be dopamine related (Talking from experience) and adderall (releases dopamine) turned me in to a poon slayer until I developed a tolerance and I couldn't handle high doses due to side effects. Open up to your mom about how you really feel


----------



## burgerdistraction (Jul 30, 2013)

666illuminati said:


> I'm 16 and antidepressants helped me out a ton from 12-15 but I've been having awful social anxiety/phobia lately for some reason. Honestly I really don't recommend getting on SSRIs and other antidepressants because who knows what the pharmaceutical companies keep from the public on terms of long term brain damage and whatnot, especially on developing brains. On terms of benzos, When I took them they made me want to talk even less, but helped me become less anxious and subdued. How's your grades and ADD? Stimulants like adderall sometimes make people come out of their shell and that could help convince your mom to get you in to a psychiatrist (Better grades.) If addictive personality runs in your family it could very well be dopamine related (Talking from experience) and adderall (releases dopamine) turned me in to a poon slayer until I developed a tolerance and I couldn't handle high doses due to side effects. Open up to your mom about how you really feel


That's the problem though, i always open up to her. But she doesn't want me to be an emotional wreck taking medication. Especially Adderall, she wouldn't dare allow me to get a prescription for a stimulant. Though, it is hard for me to pay attention. I had A.D.D for a long time, which is why i have those annoying LRC classes. And low grades. I just don't know how to convince her, she tells me she'll take me to a doctor if the problems i am having are unbearable. In which it is, shes afraid of taking me to the doctor's and it's just weird and depressing that i have to deal with my problems naturally even though i have been doing for a long time.


----------



## 666illuminati (Nov 26, 2013)

Check PM


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

burgerdistraction said:


> Also, how can i convince my mom to take me to the doctor?


First talk to her and explain why you want to see a doctor. You did a fine job above of explaining your problems to us, so I'm sure you can explain them to her. Unfortunately, some parents don't want to listen. In that case, you'll have to resort to plan B which is: be a royal pain in the a** till she's simply forced to do something.

Assuming you're taken to a doctor odds are you'll just get some SSRI as they're the standard first line treatment for SA and pretty much every mental ill under the sun (depression, OCD, GAD, PTSD, PMDD, etc&#8230 The odds of you getting Xanax are, unfortunately, rather remote. I'm not personally aware of any minor with a benzo prescription and we seem to have quite a few young people on this board.

Good luck.


----------



## burgerdistraction (Jul 30, 2013)

UltraShy said:


> First talk to her and explain why you want to see a doctor. You did a fine job above of explaining your problems to us, so I'm sure you can explain them to her. Unfortunately, some parents don't want to listen. In that case, you'll have to resort to plan B which is: be a royal pain in the a** till she's simply forced to do something.
> 
> Assuming you're taken to a doctor odds are you'll just get some SSRI as they're the standard first line treatment for SA and pretty much every mental ill under the sun (depression, OCD, GAD, PTSD, PMDD, etc&#8230 The odds of you getting Xanax are, unfortunately, rather remote. I'm not personally aware of any minor with a benzo prescription and we seem to have quite a few young people on this board.
> 
> Good luck.


I forgot to add we don't have insurance, especially for a psychiatrist. I hear it's expensive going to a doctors visit.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Have you seen a psychologist? Your Mom should be all for that. Just open up to your Mom about how your symptoms are effecting you. Be candid and honest and express that you are facing problems which are insurmountable on your own. If your Mom will not help you see a psychologist, she is a cruel ****. Make an appointment with your high school nurse/counselor and ask them to help you.

Now I take a lot of Xanax because I need it. Had I faced my problems as a teen through therapy then my anxiety never would have reached the severity at which I need aggressive drug treatment. Your very first and best option is a good therapist. At 15 your mind still has a lot of growing and changing to do. Committing to the use of drugs at this time is doing yourself a great disservice. First, you will immediately be using the drug as a crutch when you could be learning how to manage the anxiety with natural methods much easier now then later. Second You are really purposefully retarding yourself by using drugs during this incredibly important point in your life. By using drug treatment now, you will only reinforce the anxiety and drug relief pathways in your brain which will guarantee you a life of drug therapy. Being there as an adult, I can tell you that within a year you will *****ing hate the idea of staying on drugs indefinitely. 

For people who need it, I am all for the responsible use of any drug available. But do you need it? Can you leave your house? Talk to people? Make phone calls? Sleep? Express yourself? Do you spend all of your time in a state of severe Panic?

What non-drug treatments have you tried? Do you have a nutritious diet? Exercise? Doo you leave your room and do things?

So far today I have taken 10 mg of xanax and 40 mg of Valium. Now I need these drugs in order to leave my room. To have a chance at life. Had I commited to working hard at relieving anxiety when I became aware of it as a teenager then I never would have need drugs.

I say this kindly without any disrespect towards you; You are very young and simply do not and can not know much at all about what is best for you in this situation. You do not want to get on xanax right now, No 15 year old can know what is best for them at this point. This is why it is imperative that you find a psychologist and psychiatrist should you need to see one if therapy does not help.

Most importantly, A 15 year old who says, "I want to be prescribed xanax..." Should NOT be prescribed xanax. I am all for the use of medications in those who need them. I am over twice your age and I still will be the first to say that I really don't know anything. By attempting to self and diagnose and then jump to self prescribing a drug to yourself at an age where you are basically a walking monkey being lead by and endless boner you are really making a mistake.

I am not being condescending. Every member of my family has a severe mental illness. My brother committed suicide and my dad is so out of his mind that he doesn't realize I exist. I offer you what little advice I know and truly believe that by seeking the proper help now and working hard at it you will be well on your way towards a great life. Stay in touch and pm me if you'd like. 

Again, I know Xanax and all benzos well. Pursuing your train of thought is a mistake and that is not because benzo's are "bad" in any way but because you are a kid who can really be helped right now and you do not realize how necessary that is.


----------



## 666illuminati (Nov 26, 2013)

istayhome said:


> Your very first and best option is a good therapist. At 15 your mind still has a lot of growing and changing to do. Committing to the use of drugs at this time is doing yourself a great disservice. First, you will immediately be using the drug as a crutch when you could be learning how to manage the anxiety with natural methods much easier now then later. Second You are really purposefully retarding yourself by using drugs during this incredibly important point in your life. By using drug treatment now, you will only reinforce the anxiety and drug relief pathways in your brain which will guarantee you a life of drug therapy. Being there as an adult, I can tell you that within a year you will *****ing hate the idea of staying on drugs indefinitely.


Well spoken. I wish I wasn't put on medication at such a young age.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

50% of the population is on prescribed drugs, the other 50% is on illegal drugs. Drugs are not the issue, It is the cause of the drug use that needs to be addressed. The OP is skipping the step that will most likely help him to live the best life possible. Get the human support and care you need, skipping that step and jumping into ant drug use is deliberately giving yourself a difficult life at best.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry I disagree
Benzoz are great for short term 
Anyone taking it long term are avoiding dealing with the cause of the anxiety
Eventually tolerance will fuk you
If it wasn't for that then drop them all day because they kill anxiety 100%


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

CD700 said:


> Sorry I disagree
> Benzoz are great for short term
> Anyone taking it long term are avoiding dealing with the cause of the anxiety
> Eventually tolerance will fuk you
> If it wasn't for that then drop them all day because they kill anxiety 100%


Do you recommend that a 15 year old jump to using xanax as a first line treatment before he has even seen a psychiatrist or psychologist? Is this the best treatment for a person in the long term?

The OP has not even described his symptoms.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Was responding to the pro-benzo posts
I can't recommend anything
Just giving my experience from trying, xanax, vallium, klonopin, it's not the answer 
Not in my experience...not the long term


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

No you don't. That's wrong thinking. Xanax is an out-dated medication that is not prescribed by any doctors who know what they are doing. It is OK if say you were in a psyche ward and someone jumped you and you freaked. You would get it once to calm down. But it's not something to have a supply of and take regularly because the withdrawals make you anxious and give you diarrhea and you feel bad for about three weeks. I know, I have abused them, been in rehabs over them, tried to kill myself by taking 60 bars and 15 methadone biscuits together. I have had Xanax addictions on and off for decades. You don't want that--especially at 15. It's like a Martini in a pill. If you can't deal with the intensity of your feelings you might want to try some of the other no addicting meds. I guaranty XANAX will lead to misery.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CD700 said:


> Sorry I disagree
> Benzoz are great for short term
> Anyone taking it long term are avoiding dealing with the cause of the anxiety
> Eventually tolerance will fuk you
> If it wasn't for that then drop them all day because *they kill anxiety 100%*


As someone who gets only marginal relief even from high doses of benzos I'd have to disagree with the part about how they kill anxiety 100%. For me it's more like 5%. They're better than nothing, but that's not setting the bar very high.

I would agree with istayhome's post above about benzos probably not being the best first choice for someone who's just 15. At such a tender age things like therapy might really help. I'm 40 and beyond hope, so we're at very different places in life.

The OP expresses concern about cost due to lack of insurance. Frankly, cost should be the least of your concerns. SA is a very serious issues. In some cases it can literally be a life & death issue. This is your life we're talking about here. What happens now will impact the entire rest of your life. Now is not the time to try to save money. Do whatever it takes to get better and pay whatever it costs. If you don't get better you could end up like me; I haven't done a damn thing with my life since college graduation in 1995, so longer than you've been alive. How much is avoiding that nightmare worth?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

burgerdistraction said:


> That's the problem though, i always open up to her. But she doesn't want me to be an emotional wreck taking medication. Especially Adderall, she wouldn't dare allow me to get a prescription for a stimulant. Though, it is hard for me to pay attention. I had A.D.D for a long time, which is why i have those annoying LRC classes. And low grades. I just don't know how to convince her, she tells me she'll take me to a doctor if the problems i am having are unbearable. In which it is, shes afraid of taking me to the doctor's and it's just weird and depressing that i have to deal with my problems naturally even though i have been doing for a long time.


No child should be taking amphetamines. You are looking at this so short term. I encourage you to research how these drugs affect the adolescent mind and what the long term effects can be. You are at an age where your body wants to be extremely active. Again, seek professional counseling, drugs are a last resort. First get diet, exercise, meditation, counseling and pursue your passions. Do everything first for years. Drugs are the last resort.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

burgerdistraction said:


> Ever since kindergarten, and going through the verbally abusive bullying from my peers in the elementary and middle school days, i've just gotten sick of it.
> 
> Now i'm in high school, a freshman and it's not as bad as my past years though some people still ask me the offending question of why i am so quiet (rarely) but overall i am still cursed with this disorder. I stopped hanging out with my friends because i felt uncomfortable around them and that's how bad it is.
> 
> ...


Truly, in your case a responsible, professional and caring psychologist along with your commitment to therapy will change your life. My mental illness became very severe at age 16. Had I sought out therapy My life would be completely different than it is today (in a very good way). Had I jumped to prescription drugs I would be hopeless and incapable today. There is no easy way out of your situation. Work your *** off son and make your life what you want it to be.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

UltraShy said:


> As someone who gets only marginal relief even from high doses of benzos I'd have to disagree with the part about how they kill anxiety 100%. For me it's more like 5%. They're better than nothing, but that's not setting the bar very high.
> 
> I would agree with istayhome's post above about benzos probably not being the best first choice for someone who's just 15. At such a tender age things like therapy might really help. I'm 40 and beyond hope, so we're at very different places in life.
> 
> The OP expresses concern about cost due to lack of insurance. Frankly, cost should be the least of your concerns. SA is a very serious issues. In some cases it can literally be a life & death issue. This is your life we're talking about here. What happens now will impact the entire rest of your life. Now is not the time to try to save money. Do whatever it takes to get better and pay whatever it costs. If you don't get better you could end up like me; I haven't done a damn thing with my life since college graduation in 1995, so longer than you've been alive. How much is avoiding that nightmare worth?


Does alcohol give you more then 5% ? 
Or any other drug


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CD700 said:


> Does alcohol give you more then 5% ?
> Or any other drug


Yeah, alcohol easily tops 5% but being drunk & fat & in liver failure clearly leaves alcohol with very limited utility.

Amphetamines beat benzos, but again they still only help to a limited degree. They don't magically make SA go away. SA is still very much there.

I've tried dozens of drugs. Benzos, amphetamines, and alcohol are the only drugs I've tried that do anything at all. I've never tried any illicit substances so I can't comment on them. Most drugs have proven to be 100% totally useless and after side effects are factored in most were worse than useless.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

If nothing works enough for you then have you thought that it might not be chemical ?
It could be negative thought patterns or something
I'll be in a similar place if Ritalin doesn't help


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Yeah, alcohol easily tops 5% but being drunk & fat & in liver failure clearly leaves alcohol with very limited utility.
> 
> Amphetamines beat benzos, but again they still only help to a limited degree. They don't magically make SA go away. SA is still very much there.
> 
> I've tried dozens of drugs. Benzos, amphetamines, and alcohol are the only drugs I've tried that do anything at all. I've never tried any illicit substances so I can't comment on them. Most drugs have proven to be 100% totally useless and after side effects are factored in most were worse than useless.


I think I talked to you about How I haven't drank any alcohol in several years because it really made depression worse for me. Over about the past month I have really come out of depression. I got up to 300 mg of Lamictal/day and for the past month I seriously have not had any depression. So yesterday I decide to drink a bit of rum that had been in my cupboard for several years. (I know that you don't like liquor but it's my alcohol of choice, Whiskey, Bourbon, Vodka, Brandy). Man, that little buzz was nice.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

CD700 said:


> If nothing works enough for you then have you thought that it might not be chemical ?


We have yet to see if nothing works. I'm still waiting after two weeks for Dr. Dumba** to get off his f'ing a** and write me an f'ing Parnate script so that I can finally try this drug of last resort!!! Apparently, Dr. Dumba** doesn't quite get the urgency of the situation, but then he's not the one living in a hell on earth!!!:mum

And trying benzos hardly qualifies as "trying everything." The medical community acts like benzos are the be all end all of anxiety treatment, when they're just one CNS depressant created 60 years ago. Guess what? CNS depressants existed prior to 1960. Yes, I know that would be shocking news to the medical establishment of 2013.

IMO everything is chemical. Add enough alcohol and magically your worries just float away. Add amphetamine and you can go from wanting to put a bullet in your brain to thinking that another day alive seems quite reasonable. It all boils down to chemistry.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

CD700 said:


> If nothing works enough for you then have you thought that it might not be chemical ?
> It could be negative thought patterns or something
> I'll be in a similar place if Ritalin doesn't help


I know for me, genetics is the main cause of my problems. Recently my aunt came down with panic attacks, now I can say that every family member I know has mental illness of some severity. My Dad has severe Psychosis, My Mom, Anxiety and ADD, my brother committed suicide due to Paranoid Schizophrenia. The list goes on. Obviously being raised by psycho's didn't help me either.

It's a struggle, but as I get older I am improving my ability to manage the anxiety and learning to excel and "pursuing my dreams," as cheesy as it sounds.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah but then again quiting school or isolating himself in the home is not a better option...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

watertouch said:


> Yeah but then again quiting school or isolating himself in the home is not a better option...


I do agree, but the OP has not shared the severity and symptoms of his anxiety. What I believe, and this is what I practiced, is that drugs are a last report. From my first panic attack, I did not utilize drug therapy until I was 23, 5 years after exhausting all possible treatment options until panic and anxiety evolved into severe agoraphobia.

So again I pose this question, knowing nothing about the OP besides that he is a 15 year old male who claims to experience anxiety and his first thought is, "I want Xanax; Will a doctor prescribe it to me," do you think that his desire is the optimal first line treatment for a young teenager.

I think that people who need benzos should have access to them. I take larges doses of Valium and Xanax.. But I spent five years working with my diet/nutrition, vigorous exercise, meditation, massage, building meaningful friendships and relationships... you name, I tried it. Even as an adult I left Medication as the last resort because quite frankly being tied to taking pills every day sucks.

I believe that especially in the case of a young teen whose mind still has a great deal of maturing to do, beginning a regimen of benzos can only make his problems worse. In a young mind the neural pathways are still forming, which means that there is great potential to easily learn to manage/treat anxiety without drugs. But if a kid jumps on xanax he is guaranteeing himself a life of anxiety and drug use.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> I drank alcohol AND took benzos and contrary to what many benzo-phobes on here will tell you I did not magically die. I must be a freak of nature!


Beznos & wine don't kill me either.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

With Obamacare you should be able to get insurance within a few weeks. I understand your moms concerns but she's misinformed about medication. Try to find some articles to show her, or tell her that you absolutely must see a doctor. I know it doesnt always help but you need to do something before you spend the next 4 years miserable. Keep trying.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

in my experience, most doctors dont give a **** about you when they prescribe xanax or any other benzo. benzos are not supposed to be for long term, yet from doctor to doctor i remained on either klonopin or xanax for 7 years, at high doses. i think they dont want to be responsible for any ill effects to do with withdrawal, so they simply continue to prescribe it.

pretty sad. benzos dont do anything but cover up the real issue. and the longer you are on them, the more of your life you are wasting. the difference in the world around you on benzos compared to off benzos is unbelievably shocking. 

xanax is just alcohol in a pill. works on the same receptors as booze. and as they call getting drunk "wasted" as in wasting your life, benzos too drown out the world around you. so you really arent living at all. 

but its your(or your parents) decision, and if you want xanax bad enough, you will get it eventually. no question.

good luck


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

allornothing said:


> in my experience, most doctors dont give a **** about you when they prescribe xanax or any other benzo. benzos are not supposed to be for long term, yet from doctor to doctor i remained on either klonopin or xanax for 7 years, at high doses. i think they dont want to be responsible for any ill effects to do with withdrawal, so they simply continue to prescribe it.
> 
> pretty sad. benzos dont do anything but cover up the real issue. and the longer you are on them, the more of your life you are wasting. the difference in the world around you on benzos compared to off benzos is unbelievably shocking.
> 
> ...


Read som farmaci... Here is some... Read the difference

http://www.scribd.com/doc/19239295/Stahl-Completo


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

UltraShy said:


> Beznos & wine don't kill me either.


I one-upped you today, booze, benzos and opiates. I am alive and still breathing and cooking dinner.



allornothing said:


> in my experience, most doctors dont give a **** about you when they prescribe xanax or any other benzo. benzos are not supposed to be for long term, *yet from doctor to doctor i remained on either klonopin or xanax for 7 years, at high doses. i think they dont want to be responsible for any ill effects to do with withdrawal, so they simply continue to prescribe it.*
> 
> pretty sad. benzos dont do anything but cover up the real issue. and the longer you are on them, the more of your life you are wasting. the difference in the world around you on benzos compared to off benzos is unbelievably shocking.
> 
> ...


Wow, way to doctor shop.

Also Benzos are NOT alcohol in a pill. Only someone who doctor shops would make such ignorant statement. Stop with the misinformation and do some god [email protected] research!


----------



## Jason Keener (Nov 29, 2013)

burgerdistraction,

Considering that you live in Arizona, maybe even close to Phoenix, I would get in touch with Dr. Thomas Richards. He runs a very successful Social Anxiety Clinic with group therapy sessions in Phoenix. Dr. Richards suffered for years with horrible social anxiety himself. I'm sure he could also refer you to psychiatrists in Arizona who might prescribe medications for your social anxiety, if appropriate.

https://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/about-dr-richards


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

istayhome said:


> I one-upped you today, booze, benzos and opiates. I am alive and still breathing and cooking dinner.
> 
> Wow, way to doctor shop.
> 
> Also Benzos are NOT alcohol in a pill. Only someone who doctor shops would make such ignorant statement. Stop with the misinformation and do some god [email protected] research!


goodness. must be the day people enjoy lashing out at me.

if you want to lash out at me, you could at least do it intelligently.



> _*and if you want xanax bad enough*_, you will get it eventually. no question.


that includes doctor shopping. im not sure if this young man(OP) knows about "doctor shopping" or not, but he certainly does now. well done, istayhome. ...


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

istayhome said:


> _*I one-upped you today, booze, benzos and opiates.*_ I am alive and still breathing and cooking dinner.
> 
> Wow, way to doctor shop.
> 
> Also Benzos are NOT alcohol in a pill. Only someone who doctor shops would make such ignorant statement. Stop with the misinformation and do some god [email protected] research!


oh and one more thing, pal. it absolutely is alcohol in a pill. maybe you should talk to some professionals instead of using google as your only source of information.

and it seems you take pride in your drug addiction with that first line...


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

allornothing said:


> oh and one more thing, pal. it absolutely is alcohol in a pill. maybe you should talk to some professionals instead of using google as your only source of information.
> 
> and it seems you take pride in your drug addiction with that first line...


You dont listen do you... Read this its from prof, Stahl Cambridge Univeristy *http://www.scribd.com/doc/19239295/Stahl-Completo*


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

watertouch said:


> You dont listen do you... Read this its from prof, Stahl Cambridge Univeristy *http://www.scribd.com/doc/19239295/Stahl-Completo*


after you insulted me, i chose not to read that.

maybe if you were to act civilized, i would have a look. but alas, i dont see that happening. you've already shown your colors here, so its not hard to tell.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

allornothing said:


> oh and one more thing, pal. it absolutely is alcohol in a pill. maybe you should talk to some professionals instead of using google as your only source of information.
> 
> and it seems you take pride in your drug addiction with that first line...


B!tch! I don't have to talk to professionals I have extensively researched this topic and I talked with my psychiatrist about this in depth today. Take your 175 ignorant posts and shove them up your *** where you are just waiting for another man to cum inside of you.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

istayhome said:


> B!tch! I don't have to talk to professionals I have extensively researched this topic and I talked with my psychiatrist about this in depth today. Take your 175 ignorant posts and shove them up your *** where you are just waiting for another man to cum inside of you.


congratulations. you have devolved into a 8 year old neanderthal.

i dont take you seriously tho, so its ok. i know its just the "booze, opiates and benzos" talking. your avatar is a good example. you look like a braindead douchbag, as long as we are cursing at each other.


----------



## pup55 (Aug 26, 2012)

you're 15...you don't want xanax...you have no idea what hell that drug is...it may help in the short term...but long term? nightmare...trust me


----------

